# Older Vehicle advice



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Has anyone had an older vehicle, that was right on the verge of being too old for U/L, and then was too old for their requirements?
For instance, in my market, a car 15 years old (a 2004) is the oldest a car can be for Uber. Does that mean when the new year hits, that car can no longer be used? I would assume yes, but does U/L give some sort of warning a few months in advance? 

Has anyone gone through this yet?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Has anyone had an older vehicle, that was right on the verge of being too old for U/L, and then was too old for their requirements?
> For instance, in my market, a car 15 years old (a 2004) is the oldest a car can be for Uber. Does that mean when the new year hits, that car can no longer be used? I would assume yes, but does U/L give some sort of warning a few months in advance?
> 
> Has anyone gone through this yet?


I'm wondering the same. Mines a 2005 in much better shape than most 5 year old cars. Going to dread it when it ages out.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The vehicle would be deactivated on Jan 1st. (But you'll receive offers to rent a replacement from FAIR and ExpressDrive)


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> The vehicle would be deactivated on Jan 1st. (But you'll receive offers to rent a replacement from FAIR and ExpressDrive)


Correct, or pretty much so. Sell the car and move on, or keep the car and move on, or sell the car , buy another and goober on.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Or photoshop the documents and give yourself a new model year! Just saying ...


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Go to the hubs. Uber and Lyft have been granting exceptions here in chicagoland.

Friend has an 02 still going strong


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Or photoshop the documents and give yourself a new model year! Just saying ...


Like Uber is going to pay if there is an insurance claim and you have forged documents.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Like Uber is going to pay if there is an insurance claim and you have forged documents.


True. Can't change that . But you still can drive your vehicle till it don't run anymore


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

2005 reminder: your account needs attention
your CA Vehicle Registration needs attention

CA Vehicle Registration
Document unqualified

I think this may be a friendly reminder that the vehicle is too old for uber


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

You can't just photoshop your documents because your VIN has your vehicle's year encoded in it. If you change the VIN it will be invalid and their computer system will probably reject it or certainly flag it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

2003


Coyotex said:


> Has anyone had an older vehicle, that was right on the verge of being too old for U/L, and then was too old for their requirements?
> For instance, in my market, a car 15 years old (a 2004) is the oldest a car can be for Uber. Does that mean when the new year hits, that car can no longer be used? I would assume yes, but does U/L give some sort of warning a few months in advance?
> 
> Has anyone gone through this yet?


Yes, uber purges the old model year cars March 1st. But you can run it on Lyft longer. Lyft cutoff, Im not sure... it might be Dec 31. You get email and app notification warning one month ahead of time. You should be good until next March.

Keep in mind they can change it though without warning.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> If you change the VIN it will be invalid and their computer system will probably reject it or certainly flag it.


This is Uber we're talking about. Their navigation system tells me to drive through walls.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> Has anyone had an older vehicle, that was right on the verge of being too old for U/L, and then was too old for their requirements?
> For instance, in my market, a car 15 years old (a 2004) is the oldest a car can be for Uber. Does that mean when the new year hits, that car can no longer be used? I would assume yes, but does U/L give some sort of warning a few months in advance?
> 
> Has anyone gone through this yet?


I recall a message going out to me some time before the vehicle timed out.

I didn't pay much attention as I had essentially stopped driving due to a rate cut.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Has anyone had an older vehicle, that was right on the verge of being too old for U/L, and then was too old for their requirements?
> For instance, in my market, a car 15 years old (a 2004) is the oldest a car can be for Uber. Does that mean when the new year hits, that car can no longer be used? I would assume yes, but does U/L give some sort of warning a few months in advance?
> 
> Has anyone gone through this yet?


It ain't Uber making the vehicle rules & regulations
⚠It's the insurance company ⭐
They TELL uber what's what. Period



The Gift of Fish said:


> This is Uber we're talking about. Their navigation system tells me to drive through walls.


LOL,
?actually considering how Uber feels about drivers
Directing u through a wall is Purposeful?

For every 1000 drivers deactivated these guys throw a ? ? catered party ? with open bar.
Every night is a party ?. look ? how happy they are









Khosrowshahi made a toast ?
"To all the drivers that made us rich,
May they rot in hell"
"Here Here!!" the crowd shouted​


----------

